# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  "Phượt" Hội An giá rẻ - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## hangnt

*Qua đêm ở Mỹ Sơn*

Tuyến bus số 6, cứ 30 phút, có một chuyến. Bến cuối ở Mỹ Sơn, nhà chờ xe cách cổng khu di tích chừng trăm mét. 70 km Đà Nẵng - Mỹ Sơn, đi chừng tiếng rưỡi, bác tài phóng bus veo veo, nhấn còi hơi bị to, lượn xe hơi bị “lụa”… Người Đà Nẵng vẻ như không là những người “mặn” chuyện, lên xe, ít chuyện với nhau, mà có nói, cũng rì rầm, không làm ồn tai hành khách.

Muốn qua đêm ở Mỹ Sơn, tất nhiên nên đi chuyến bus chiều. Và chỗ nghỉ, không có sự lựa chọn nào khác, ngoài “Làng Chăm” (Cham village) ngay gần cổng khu di tích. Làng, được xây nên, ngoài việc đón du khách đến trong ngày, cũng có dãy nhà gồm ba phòng dành cho khách muốn qua đêm ngắm hoàng hôn, bình minh ở Thánh địa, nhưng quá lâu rồi, chẳng ai “rỗi hơi” ở lại, khách du lịch vù xe đến, tham quan hai ba tiếng, quay ngay ra xe về lại Hội An, Đà Nẵng trong ngày, nên làng hoang vắng, thiếu mùi người.



Nắng sớm trên đường Cửa Đại, Hội An 
Cái cách bày biện của làng cho thấy, chủ làng (nghe nói đang sống ở TPHCM), hình như là một người tính khí cũng có phần lập dị, gu thẩm mỹ cũng không nhất quán: Tượng nhiều thể loại đặt vương khắp vườn, trên nóc căn nhà dựng chỗ cao nhất trong làng, sừng sững trồng một cái linga cao 5 - 7 m cách điệu ghép từ những cọc sắt xám.

Làng đêm thanh vắng, khách tha hồ hưởng sự thinh lặng, mùi ngái ngát của bạch đàn, của cỏ cây, của đất sau bất ngờ trận mưa to lúc cuối chiều, ngắm những tàu lá chuối như “phản quang” bên những bụi cây lấm chấm hoa sau khung cửa nhỏ... Để sớm hôm sau, trở dậy thật sớm, tràn đầy phấn chấn, lững thững đi bộ vào Thánh địa ngắm lại những tòa tháp cổ điêu tàn…

Thánh địa Mỹ Sơn hồi chiều như u mặc hơn Thánh địa Mỹ Sơn hồi sáng? Những tòa tháp, những pho tượng, tấm bia… bây giờ khác nhiều những năm xưa. Hết thảy đều bị thời gian, thời tiết mài mòn. Điều này thấy rõ khi so sánh, đối chiếu giữa vật thực với những bức ảnh in hình vật ấy trong cuốn sách của Huỳnh Thị Được, và thêm cuốn Mỹ Sơn - Di sản thế giới - UBND huyện Duy Xuyên ấn hành 2001.



Jatalinga ở tháp F1 - Mỹ Sơn
Ví dụ nhỏ, tại cụm tháp F1 - nhóm tháp bị bom đạn tàn phá nặng nhất, linga có tên Jatalinga, “được thể hiện bằng một nghệ thuật cách điệu cao: Đỉnh linga tạc đầu tóc của thần Shiva mà theo miêu tả của nhà khảo cổ học người Pháp Jean Boisselier là “rất hiện thực và với một sự tinh tế cao,...” (sách của Huỳnh Thị Được), thì nay, vân hoa búi tóc chỉ còn là những đường vân lờ mờ… “Mỹ Sơn đang thấp đi và nhỏ lại. Nhóm tháp F1 vẫn chờ… đổ sập” (sách của Nguyễn Trung Hiếu)…

Trong các cụm tháp, cụm G hiện đang được trùng tu với sự giúp đỡ của chuyên gia Italia. Điểm nổi của tháp này là những mặt nạ Kala - thần thời gian đồng nghĩa với thần chết, thần của sự điêu tàn, hủy hoại, trang trí xung quanh tháp với nhiều kiểu khác nhau, còn khá nguyên vẹn.

Tôi đến và rời Mỹ Sơn cũng với “búi” câu hỏi như khi đến nhiều nơi khác. Có những điều tìm được câu trả lời, và vẫn còn nhiều những điều chưa…

*Từ Hội An thẳng ra Cửa Đại*

Từ Mỹ Sơn ngược xe số 6, tới ngã ba Vĩnh Điện, xuống, rẽ về Hội An là 9km. Không có tuyến bus, chỉ có thể bắt xe ôm hay taxi.

Hội An hè nườm nượp khách. Nghe giọng, thấy người phía Bắc nhiều hơn người phía Nam. “Mùa này khách Tây ít, khách ta nhiều”, ông chủ quán hiệu cao lầu ở 16C Phan Chu Trinh nói. Không có “thổ địa” để vẽ chỗ nào ăn cao lầu ngon nhất Hội An, nhưng tôi có cảm tưởng, cao lầu dù ai nấu, thì ngon nhất lại là ở lớp rau xếp đáy tô - trộn rối từ ba loại rau tươi non: giá, rau đắng, húng Trà Quế nổi tiếng. Dùng xong bữa, ngó bên trong nhà, thấy ngay tủ đồ chén dĩa cổ toàn đồ men lam, được khóa niêm phong cẩn thận. Vợ chồng ông chủ quán cố ra vẻ khiêm tốn: “Đồ cổ, nhưng không cổ hung. Rất quý, của cha ông để lại”.



Du khách nước ngoài chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của di tích Mỹ Sơn.
Hội An cho người ta vô vàn những lựa chọn để ngắm nhìn, để thăm thú để “sóp - ping”… Cứ bước đi, không định trước, lang thang dọc ngang những con phố, ngó nghiêng, sẽ bất đồ thấy những cái lặt vặt bật cười, ví dụ trước cổng một ngôi nhà cổ có tán lá xanh um, gắn một biển đề: “Ông X - Nha sĩ quốc gia”, hay bờ tường trên đường Nguyễn Duy Hiển, gần hội quán Triều Châu gắn chặt một tượng thạch cao bán thân đúng là nhạc sĩ người Đức… Beethoven; khó nhìn nhầm cho được bởi mái tóc bồng, cái nhìn đăm chiêu và cái khăn thít ở cổ rất đặc trưng Beethoven. Chẳng hiểu sao, trước mặt tượng đặt một bát nhang to ụ chân nhang…

Cửa Đại lộng gió biển. Đứng trên cầu Phước Trạch cả tiếng đồng hồ lúc sáng sớm xem trên vài ba thuyền mỏng rải rác trên sông, hai ba người đàn ông lưng nâu trần khoan thai rút lưới từ lòng sông, gỡ cá. Những người đàn bà xách giỏ khoan thai đi chợ. Đoạn từ cầu Phước Trạch chạy thẳng ra biển, là đoạn đẹp nhất của đường Cửa Đại dài gần 4 cây số, bởi hai bên vỉa hè, trồng xen kẽ một hoa sữa, một bằng lăng.



Trụ đá trang trí - cụm tháp H1
Giữa hè bằng lăng tím rịm. Hai cây hoa sữa và bằng lăng trước cửa nhà số 40 thì hơi lạ. Hoa muồng vàng leo bám vào bằng lăng tím. Còn hoa sữa bị trùm kín bởi cây hoa giấy hồng tươi. Tò mò hỏi, bác chủ nhà cười, kể: “Cây nhà nước trồng, mình không dám bứng. Nhưng mùi hoa sữa nó “héc” (hắc) quá, chịu không thấu, bác nghĩ ra kế trồng ôm vào nó cây hoa giấy. Hoa giấy không leo ngang mà dông thẳng lên, quấn bọc lấy hoa sữa. Hoa sữa vẫn tươi nhưng chẳng ra hoa… Thế là hết “héc”.

Cửa Đại, nơi sông tiếp biển, nên hình như trong không khí cũng toát lên một vị gì đó lửng lơ khá lạ...

Đi qua mỗi một vùng đất, người ta thường giữ lại cho mình những vẻ đẹp của người và cảnh. Những nơi trên xứ mình tôi từng có dịp đi qua, vẻ đẹp của tình người, tôi xếp đầu tiên là người Côn Đảo, sau là người Hội An - Cửa Đại. Cầu giời, những nét đẹp của họ không mai một đi, dù vì bất cứ lý do gì…

_Theo Lao Động_



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào du lịch Đà Nẵng

----------

